# In Connecticut



## agent A (Sep 3, 2009)

well since I'm the only one here from Connecticut I might as well tell you a little bit about it. We have chinese and european mantids native here, we get cold winters, the pepridge farm place is here in Connecticut, and it's basically an average state with a lot of younger people living here and not too many animal fanatics. We have a bioblitz here (I attended last June), and a lot of corn, apples, and cucumbers are grown here. I'm still looking for another CT member and advice on finding native mantids because this year I haven't found any of the mantids I used to see hanging around here and I want to breed chinese or european mantids this year. One population here was buldozed over, and a large population just vanished. But if you have any questions about this state, feel free to ask.


----------



## ismart (Sep 3, 2009)

Well i may not live in connecticut, but i visit there often. My sister lives in sherman. There is a healthy population of chinese mantids living there. I cant seem to figure out how they got there?  :lol:


----------



## agent A (Sep 3, 2009)

ismart said:


> Well i may not live in connecticut, but i visit there often. My sister lives in sherman. There is a healthy population of chinese mantids living there. I cant seem to figure out how they got there?  :lol:


let me know when your there again, I want to catch some there. Tell me where sherman is exactly.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2009)

agent A said:


> let me know when your there again, I want to catch some there. Tell me where sherman is exactly.


One of these days you will learn how to find stuff on your own if you ever get it:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=where+is+sherman%2C+ct%3F


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 3, 2009)

agent A said:


> well since I'm the only one here from Connecticut I might as well tell you a little bit about it. We have chinese and european mantids native here, we get cold winters, the pepridge farm place is here in Connecticut, and it's basically an average state with a lot of younger people living here and not too many animal fanatics. We have a bioblitz here (I attended last June), and a lot of corn, apples, and cucumbers are grown here. I'm still looking for another CT member and advice on finding native mantids because this year I haven't found any of the mantids I used to see hanging around here and I want to breed chinese or european mantids this year. One population here was buldozed over, and a large population just vanished. But if you have any questions about this state, feel free to ask.


Thanks Agent A. Can you tell me if you have a town named Sherman in your state and how I can get there from Yuma AZ?


----------



## ismart (Sep 3, 2009)

agent A said:


> let me know when your there again, I want to catch some there. Tell me where sherman is exactly.


I don't know where you are in connecticut to be giving directions. Just google it from where you are. It's the town of sherman. On wanzerhill RD you will find a nice population of chinese mantids.


----------



## agent A (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm too far away.


----------

